

Facebook outs hacker with 1 million+ accounts - FluidDjango
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/05/facebook-ups-login-security-outs-hacker-with-15m-accounts.ars

======
kgrin
Of course the real trick is for Facebook to automagically _know_ the answer to
your secret question rather than having you pre-populate it like you do for
banks. That wouldn't be creepy at all!

